# NOT WORTH DRIVING UBER...



## jackychen

started driving uber 3 months ago. 
in the beginning felt pretty good as it was flexible schedule, extra income, (i have a part timejob too, 4 days a week). i could earn 1000 dollors a week on top of my day job if i go hard for frydays and weekend which i thought it was great. then i started to know that i have to pay gst...and i realised i have never really put the potential cost in consideration.

so yestreday i had a good caculation whether it was worth doing uber, and the reslut was.... a big no!!!

give you my example: 2 weeks ago, i was busy and did not do much driving.only earned 450$,lets have a look...
t
his was including 26 $ toll fee, and roughly 60-65 dollors petrol.. i believe i have to pay about 40 dollars gst, even tho i can deduct my petrol gst which was roughly 6 dollors and gst becomes 34$.
then still owe ATO AT LEAST 19% of the tax income...after deduct petrol 60 $,car deprecition, and a few other cost ,lets just use exmple of 30$, i know its not acurate tho.416-(416-60-30)x 0.19=354. and i have been driven amost 20 hours.

so really what you can put in the pocket is 17.7 $/hour..of course this was done without much surge.and i m not account, i know it is not that accurate.

but think about it, 
1 you dont have any paid annual leave, sick leave or what so ever leave, 
2 you dont have super paid
3 you dont have any allowance from your employer
4 you have to get up early like a rooster, bear with different weather conditions, different customers, clean your car much more often, rush to have lunch , mad to find public toilet, etc
5 at the end of the day you have sore neck,shoulder, back, bottom, and proably every part of your body
6 you have to spend at leat half day to do all the caculation with the BAS every quarter.
7 end up paying more with the account at the end of financial year when you do your tax
8 now you have to pay the taxi license,hired car license
9 there could be more i havent thought about

AND YOU ONLY GET fxxxing 17.7 $ /H IN YOUR POCKET..of course people would argue that they can earn more because they know how to drive smart and get all the surges.

but really, my friend, you may get a few more dollors per hour, which i was also able to . but at the end of the day, its still much less than a day job, and the only thing you get will be a rubbish car which was a treasure to you when you first bought it. some may also argue that during weeked they can earn more,but do you realise if you work for th weekend you actually get 1.5 penalty rates in most industry anyway? and some places 1.75 on sunday!

dont get me wrong, uber is still good for some people.

1 if you are unemployed and could not get employed anytime soon
2 internation students,i guess it is better than working in a restaurant washing dishes for 10$/h,but remember thats' tax free money, and to be eligible for driving uber, i believe you need to hold a victoria license for more than 1 year? not many students can meet this criteria
3 if you have to travel long distance from home to work and you have plenty of time to mark around on the road, then just get a few riders on the way to cover your petrol
4 if you just moved to melbourne and you wants to get to know the areas quickly.

now my dear friends, i will still drive for a while but maybe friday nites only, unless uber can increase our percentage of the fare and take less from us.

what do you say?


----------



## joffie

yes


----------



## Justx

jackychen said:


> started driving uber 3 months ago.
> in the beginning felt pretty good as it was flexible schedule, extra income, (i have a part timejob too, 4 days a week). i could earn 1000 dollors a week on top of my day job if i go hard for frydays and weekend which i thought it was great. then i started to know that i have to pay gst...and i realised i have never really put the potential cost in consideration.
> 
> so yestreday i had a good caculation whether it was worth doing uber, and the reslut was.... a big no!!!
> 
> give you my example: 2 weeks ago, i was busy and did not do much driving.only earned 450$,lets have a look...
> t
> his was including 26 $ toll fee, and roughly 60-65 dollors petrol.. i believe i have to pay about 40 dollars gst, even tho i can deduct my petrol gst which was roughly 6 dollors and gst becomes 34$.
> then still owe ATO AT LEAST 19% of the tax income...after deduct petrol 60 $,car deprecition, and a few other cost ,lets just use exmple of 30$, i know its not acurate tho.416-(416-60-30)x 0.19=354. and i have been driven amost 20 hours.
> 
> so really what you can put in the pocket is 17.7 $/hour..of course this was done without much surge.and i m not account, i know it is not that accurate.
> 
> but think about it,
> 1 you dont have any paid annual leave, sick leave or what so ever leave,
> 2 you dont have super paid
> 3 you dont have any allowance from your employer
> 4 you have to get up early like a rooster, bear with different weather conditions, different customers, clean your car much more often, rush to have lunch , mad to find public toilet, etc
> 5 at the end of the day you have sore neck,shoulder, back, bottom, and proably every part of your body
> 6 you have to spend at leat half day to do all the caculation with the BAS every quarter.
> 7 end up paying more with the account at the end of financial year when you do your tax
> 8 now you have to pay the taxi license,hired car license
> 9 there could be more i havent thought about
> 
> AND YOU ONLY GET fxxxing 17.7 $ /H IN YOUR POCKET..of course people would argue that they can earn more because they know how to drive smart and get all the surges.
> 
> but really, my friend, you may get a few more dollors per hour, which i was also able to . but at the end of the day, its still much less than a day job, and the only thing you get will be a rubbish car which was a treasure to you when you first bought it. some may also argue that during weeked they can earn more,but do you realise if you work for th weekend you actually get 1.5 penalty rates in most industry anyway? and some places 1.75 on sunday!
> 
> dont get me wrong, uber is still good for some people.
> 
> 1 if you are unemployed and could not get employed anytime soon
> 2 internation students,i guess it is better than working in a restaurant washing dishes for 10$/h,but remember thats' tax free money, and to be eligible for driving uber, i believe you need to hold a victoria license for more than 1 year? not many students can meet this criteria
> 3 if you have to travel long distance from home to work and you have plenty of time to mark around on the road, then just get a few riders on the way to cover your petrol
> 4 if you just moved to melbourne and you wants to get to know the areas quickly.
> 
> now my dear friends, i will still drive for a while but maybe friday nites only, unless uber can increase our percentage of the fare and take less from us.
> 
> what do you say?


You could have reached the same conclusion before wasting your time and money simply by reading through the forum.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-doesnt-want-you-to-hear.203884/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-viability-as-a-full-time-income.186113/#post-2772855

There are about a zillion more, yet dumbasses keep signing up.


----------



## jackychen

Justx said:


> You could have reached the same conclusion before wasting your time and money simply by reading through the forum.


its true. i just found out this site and registerred today


----------



## Who is John Galt?

jackychen said:


> its true. i just found out this site and registerred today


Welcome aboard. 
Are you related to Jackie Chan?

.


----------



## jackychen

Who is John Galt? said:


> Welcome aboard.
> Are you related to Jackie Chan?
> 
> .


 lol,thanks. what if i tell you i m jacky chan myself~~



Justx said:


> You could have reached the same conclusion before wasting your time and money simply by reading through the forum.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-doesnt-want-you-to-hear.203884/
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-viability-as-a-full-time-income.186113/#post-2772855
> 
> There are about a zillion more, yet dumbasses keep signing up.


thanks for adding up more info bro. after reading them, i will be assured to just do some friday nite driving and no more~~


----------



## Who is John Galt?

jackychen said:


> lol,thanks. what if i tell you i m jacky chan myself~~


Totally believe you
Love your movies.

.


----------



## jackychen

Who is John Galt? said:


> Totally believe you
> Love your movies.
> 
> .


lol,i love my movies too.. merry xmas bro


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> started driving uber 3 months ago.
> in the beginning felt pretty good as it was flexible schedule, extra income, (i have a part timejob too, 4 days a week). i could earn 1000 dollors a week on top of my day job if i go hard for frydays and weekend which i thought it was great. then i started to know that i have to pay gst...and i realised i have never really put the potential cost in consideration.
> 
> so yestreday i had a good caculation whether it was worth doing uber, and the reslut was.... a big no!!!
> 
> give you my example: 2 weeks ago, i was busy and did not do much driving.only earned 450$,lets have a look...
> t
> his was including 26 $ toll fee, and roughly 60-65 dollors petrol.. i believe i have to pay about 40 dollars gst, even tho i can deduct my petrol gst which was roughly 6 dollors and gst becomes 34$.
> then still owe ATO AT LEAST 19% of the tax income...after deduct petrol 60 $,car deprecition, and a few other cost ,lets just use exmple of 30$, i know its not acurate tho.416-(416-60-30)x 0.19=354. and i have been driven amost 20 hours.
> 
> so really what you can put in the pocket is 17.7 $/hour..of course this was done without much surge.and i m not account, i know it is not that accurate.
> 
> but think about it,
> 1 you dont have any paid annual leave, sick leave or what so ever leave,
> 2 you dont have super paid
> 3 you dont have any allowance from your employer
> 4 you have to get up early like a rooster, bear with different weather conditions, different customers, clean your car much more often, rush to have lunch , mad to find public toilet, etc
> 5 at the end of the day you have sore neck,shoulder, back, bottom, and proably every part of your body
> 6 you have to spend at leat half day to do all the caculation with the BAS every quarter.
> 7 end up paying more with the account at the end of financial year when you do your tax
> 8 now you have to pay the taxi license,hired car license
> 9 there could be more i havent thought about
> 
> AND YOU ONLY GET fxxxing 17.7 $ /H IN YOUR POCKET..of course people would argue that they can earn more because they know how to drive smart and get all the surges.
> 
> but really, my friend, you may get a few more dollors per hour, which i was also able to . but at the end of the day, its still much less than a day job, and the only thing you get will be a rubbish car which was a treasure to you when you first bought it. some may also argue that during weeked they can earn more,but do you realise if you work for th weekend you actually get 1.5 penalty rates in most industry anyway? and some places 1.75 on sunday!
> 
> dont get me wrong, uber is still good for some people.
> 
> 1 if you are unemployed and could not get employed anytime soon
> 2 internation students,i guess it is better than working in a restaurant washing dishes for 10$/h,but remember thats' tax free money, and to be eligible for driving uber, i believe you need to hold a victoria license for more than 1 year? not many students can meet this criteria
> 3 if you have to travel long distance from home to work and you have plenty of time to mark around on the road, then just get a few riders on the way to cover your petrol
> 4 if you just moved to melbourne and you wants to get to know the areas quickly.
> 
> now my dear friends, i will still drive for a while but maybe friday nites only, unless uber can increase our percentage of the fare and take less from us.
> 
> what do you say?


Come on . We all know uber is not well paid job it dosen't take a genius to work this out . Those dream job are slowly disappearing thanks to our incredible laws and regulations. Our economy is getting worst by the days


----------



## jackychen

Icecool said:


> Come on . We all know uber is not well paid job it dosen't take a genius to work this out . Those dream job are slowly disappearing thanks to our incredible laws and regulations. Our economy is getting worst by the days


Never really thought about the potential cost when i receive A few hundruds for a shift. Now my eyes are open.


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> Never really thought about the potential cost when i receive A few hundruds for a shift. Now my eyes are open.


But at the end you still make money ! It might not be much as if you can find a better job like a prime minister job then you do that instead


----------



## MyRedUber

I think that it's still worth doing in Sydney, but not in any other city, considering the low fares and high commission.
And it's worthwhile for those who do this as a first job. The first $18K income is tax free. If it's your second job, you're paying tax at your top marginal rate right from the first fare.


----------



## jackychen

Icecool said:


> But at the end you still make money ! It might not be much as if you can find a better job like a prime minister job then you do that instead


Of course we are still making money, but its just above the minimum wages for victoria.you dont need a prime minister 'Job, someone works in a coffee shop would earn more than18$ now days


----------



## george manousaridis

jackychen said:


> started driving uber 3 months ago.
> in the beginning felt pretty good as it was flexible schedule, extra income, (i have a part timejob too, 4 days a week). i could earn 1000 dollors a week on top of my day job if i go hard for frydays and weekend which i thought it was great. then i started to know that i have to pay gst...and i realised i have never really put the potential cost in consideration.
> 
> so yestreday i had a good caculation whether it was worth doing uber, and the reslut was.... a big no!!!
> 
> give you my example: 2 weeks ago, i was busy and did not do much driving.only earned 450$,lets have a look...
> t
> his was including 26 $ toll fee, and roughly 60-65 dollors petrol.. i believe i have to pay about 40 dollars gst, even tho i can deduct my petrol gst which was roughly 6 dollors and gst becomes 34$.
> then still owe ATO AT LEAST 19% of the tax income...after deduct petrol 60 $,car deprecition, and a few other cost ,lets just use exmple of 30$, i know its not acurate tho.416-(416-60-30)x 0.19=354. and i have been driven amost 20 hours.
> 
> so really what you can put in the pocket is 17.7 $/hour..of course this was done without much surge.and i m not account, i know it is not that accurate.
> 
> but think about it,
> 1 you dont have any paid annual leave, sick leave or what so ever leave,
> 2 you dont have super paid
> 3 you dont have any allowance from your employer
> 4 you have to get up early like a rooster, bear with different weather conditions, different customers, clean your car much more often, rush to have lunch , mad to find public toilet, etc
> 5 at the end of the day you have sore neck,shoulder, back, bottom, and proably every part of your body
> 6 you have to spend at leat half day to do all the caculation with the BAS every quarter.
> 7 end up paying more with the account at the end of financial year when you do your tax
> 8 now you have to pay the taxi license,hired car license
> 9 there could be more i havent thought about
> 
> AND YOU ONLY GET fxxxing 17.7 $ /H IN YOUR POCKET..of course people would argue that they can earn more because they know how to drive smart and get all the surges.
> 
> but really, my friend, you may get a few more dollors per hour, which i was also able to . but at the end of the day, its still much less than a day job, and the only thing you get will be a rubbish car which was a treasure to you when you first bought it. some may also argue that during weeked they can earn more,but do you realise if you work for th weekend you actually get 1.5 penalty rates in most industry anyway? and some places 1.75 on sunday!
> 
> dont get me wrong, uber is still good for some people.
> 
> 1 if you are unemployed and could not get employed anytime soon
> 2 internation students,i guess it is better than working in a restaurant washing dishes for 10$/h,but remember thats' tax free money, and to be eligible for driving uber, i believe you need to hold a victoria license for more than 1 year? not many students can meet this criteria
> 3 if you have to travel long distance from home to work and you have plenty of time to mark around on the road, then just get a few riders on the way to cover your petrol
> 4 if you just moved to melbourne and you wants to get to know the areas quickly.
> 
> now my dear friends, i will still drive for a while but maybe friday nites only, unless uber can increase our percentage of the fare and take less from us.
> 
> what do you say?


Dont forget 2nd job tax rates that will kill all.


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> Of course we are still making money, but its just above the minimum wages for victoria.you dont need a prime minister 'Job, someone works in a coffee shop would earn more than18$ now days


The difference with the Uber job and other job is that you don't need any experience or qualifications just a car and licences . Uber is an unskilled job and it's flexible. Depending on who you are even getting a coffee job can be hard for some .


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Icecool said:


> The difference with the Uber job and other job is that you don't need any experience or qualifications just a car and licences . Uber is an unskilled job and it's flexible. Depending on who you are even getting a coffee job can be hard for some .


...ain't you lucky that uber came along...


----------



## jackychen

george manousaridis said:


> Dont forget 2nd job tax rates that will kill all.


So even 17.7$ is over estimated then, plus i havent deduct super and no paid leave...maybe i only get 13 dollars/h.lol this is a joke.


----------



## MyRedUber

Justx said:


> but you should keep i mind that if you were doing a 'normal job' at the weekends you would probably be getting 1.5 x or 2 x penalty rates anyway.


Youngsters don't understand or appreciate all the beneficial changes that unions brought about, which are still benefiting everyone except those in the "gig economy".


----------



## george manousaridis

Justx said:


> Good to see that you arrived at the correct conclusion jackychen , there are those on this forum who are Uber stooges or just plain mentally challenged who will try and persuade you otherwise, but the Maths don't lie even if some of the drivers do.
> 
> In Perth you can expect to only get $9 - $14 /hr net of running costs as a full time driver before income tax as a full time driver, well below minimu wage.
> 
> Part time drivers can still get some margin by cherry picking their hours and if lucky getting some surge as well; but you should keep i mind that if you were doing a 'normal job' at the weekends you would probably be getting 1.5 x or 2 x penalty rates anyway.


if a Driver is fully compliant with the TSC and the ATO,then they can operate as they see fit.


----------



## Immoralized

Uber is a free job. Meaning all you need a car and some paperwork. It probably pays way too much for free work. I kind of think of it as charity work really. People losing money doing charity work. I use to do St John Ambulances as an Event Officer was losing several hundred dollars a month and working for free as a volunteer doing 6-12 hour shifts a couple of times a month.

It charity people need to get over it. If you want an actual job send in ur CV apply like the other thousand people applying for that same job and go into the interview room with hundred people that got short listed for that 18 dollars an hour job and suck up to the bosses quite possibly climb under their tables for said job. 

Or sit on ur a$$ at home collecting centrelink payments. People still be driving around for uber if they were running a complete loss! You know why? People love to help out other people for free. It makes them feel good and it might not make a big majority of people probably less then 10% of the people in uber but those are the people that will drive one hour to the pick up location for a 5 dollar fare and they love it. They most likely would of paid uber 5 dollars just for the privilege of driving.

Some people are driving at a complete loss and love it. That what uber loves is them people the most. Without these people driving an hour out of their way to pick up riders... Uber would of collapsed a long time ago.


----------



## jackychen

Immoralized said:


> Uber is a free job. Meaning all you need a car and some paperwork. It probably pays way too much for free work. I kind of think of it as charity work really. People losing money doing charity work. I use to do St John Ambulances as an Event Officer was losing several hundred dollars a month and working for free as a volunteer doing 6-12 hour shifts a couple of times a month.
> 
> It charity people need to get over it. If you want an actual job send in ur CV apply like the other thousand people applying for that same job and go into the interview room with hundred people that got short listed for that 18 dollars an hour job and suck up to the bosses quite possibly climb under their tables for said job.
> 
> Or sit on ur a$$ at home collecting centrelink payments. People still be driving around for uber if they were running a complete loss! You know why? People love to help out other people for free. It makes them feel good and it might not make a big majority of people probably less then 10% of the people in uber but those are the people that will drive one hour to the pick up location for a 5 dollar fare and they love it. They most likely would of paid uber 5 dollars just for the privilege of driving.
> 
> Some people are driving at a complete loss and love it. That what uber loves is them people the most. Without these people driving an hour out of their way to pick up riders... Uber would of collapsed a long time ago.


I reckon lots of people just havent opened their eyes to see how much they can really put in pocket. Plus the so-called flexibility with working hours also fooled people.its not flexible at all, many have to drive 10-12hours a day to make a living nowadays. You can only do charity after you feed your family.


----------



## george manousaridis

jackychen said:


> I reckon lots of people just havent opened their eyes to see how much they can really put in pocket. Plus the so-called flexibility with working hours also fooled people.its not flexible at all, many have to drive 10-12hours a day to make a living nowadays. You can only do charity after you feed your family.


Gone are the days when you can work without a DA.


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> I reckon lots of people just havent opened their eyes to see how much they can really put in pocket. Plus the so-called flexibility with working hours also fooled people.its not flexible at all, many have to drive 10-12hours a day to make a living nowadays. You can only do charity after you feed your family.


I be curious to see what you do in your other job . A government job or the guys working in the road ? . They're the biggest blaggers . Most jobs these day you need to work long hours . In this country call Australia . They taxed on the rich heavily with taxes and if you don't earn enough you can get help with the social security payment not much but still money and you get discounts on government benefits like study ect . So in one way to sum it up becuase the high taxes for the high income earners and the support for the lower income earners . It push us in the similar level . So if you don't earn enough from Uber and got a family you can get family tax benefits. And if you only rely on centrelink the government can ask you to do volunteer work .


----------



## jackychen

Icecool said:


> I be curious to see what you do in your other job . A government job or the guys working in the road ? . They're the biggest blaggers . Most jobs these day you need to work long hours . In this country call Australia . They taxed on the rich heavily with taxes and if you don't earn enough you can get help with the social security payment not much but still money and you get discounts on government benefits like study ect . So in one way to sum it up becuase the high taxes for the high income earners and the support for the lower income earners . It push us in the similar level . So if you don't earn enough from Uber and got a family you can get family tax benefits. And if you only rely on centrelink the government can ask you to do volunteer work .


I cant agree any more with what you saying. But Still uber's fare is too low and its not worth of doing it for a living after gst tax and all other cost. People need to open their eyes that most of them earning net 10-20 dollars/h. At the end of the day, they loose their car too because of the high mileage.
I m enjoying it right now because i want to explore melbourne, Uber is a good and quick way to do that.
I think in many banks, uber income cant help u get a mortgage either.


----------



## Icecool

Justx said:


> Correct, and not only that, there are only certain hours that are worth driving nowadays. So for some its 10-12 hours but with a big gap in the middle with the gap never being quite long enough to have a proper sleep.


You get up at 5 am and finish 11.am and start again at 4 till 9pm 


jackychen said:


> I cant agree any more with what you saying. But Still uber's fare is too low and its not worth of doing it for a living after gst tax and all other cost. People need to open their eyes that most of them earning net 10-20 dollars/h. At the end of the day, they loose their car too because of the high mileage.
> I m enjoying it right now because i want to explore melbourne, Uber is a good and quick way to do that.
> I think in many banks, uber income cant help u get a mortgage either.


in Sydney is ok provide you drive in the core area . Can't pay mortagd bs if you work about 50- 60 hour per week you ends after tax and epense withat 1000 per week in you pocket


----------



## jackychen

50-60h to earn a net 1000 a week is still very bad considering so much effort .

thats still less than20 per hour..also think about more: a normal day job gives you 4-5weeks annual leave, 5 to 7 days sick leave, 9%super , etc. 
Plus drving uber, u have to save money on side to replace ur car in a few years time.
I m not here to argue, you can do the maths.


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> 50-60h to earn a net 1000 a week is still very bad considering so much effort .
> 
> thats still less than20 per hour..also think about more: a normal day job gives you 4-5weeks annual leave, 5 to 7 days sick leave, 9%super , etc.
> Plus drving uber, u have to save money on side to replace ur car in a few years time.
> I m not here to argue, you can do the maths.


I'm not here to argue as well. as I haven't got the time . Uber is not a dream job . But I khow you see highly of a dream job 9-5 . If you do get a job like that they only roster you like 2 hours an week . This is reason why most of our job are shift to oversea becuase of people like don't want to work and wants get pay for do nothing 
I can go the math as I got an commerce degree . How much do you think to replace car . A car can last more than . You get a cheap new car like Hyundai it has 6 years warranty.










Justx said:


> As we have pointed out to you so many times now, YOU ARE IN SYDNEY, where the rates and dynamics are completely different to the other cities. So why do you keep trying to tell us that there's money to be made in Sydney with your high rates and pax density, when it's clearly unsustainable where we are. ???? Working in Perth after 9 am is a complete waste of time FYI, but thanks for the useless tip anyway.


Yes I agree with you Perth don't have the population as in Sydney to make it worth while , the rate is too low . and I can guess the point are too far away . As I was once out in the outer Sydney i was shock as the pick up point was 21 minutes away . In Sydney the pick point are usually only 1-2 minutes away . Yes I agree I think consider the distances you need to travel Perth should have higher or equal rate to Sydney


----------



## Icecool

Ha ha Lol can’t believe you believe what this dump lady talk about uber . It just shows you have no idea what going on . And if you have read comments. This lady haven’t include that we get pay by the time as well km .she only think we get pay by the I’m we drive . The thing that I don’t understand is that if these idiots want to be pay like job . Why don’t they just go and get a job .Because they can’t get a job I’ll bet they still unemployed hoping to get free money from uber with the court cases .


----------



## jackychen

Icecool said:


> I'm not here to argue as well. as I haven't got the time . Uber is not a dream job . But I khow you see highly of a dream job 9-5 . If you do get a job like that they only roster you like 2 hours an week . This is reason why most of our job are shift to oversea becuase of people like don't want to work and wants get pay for do nothing
> I can go the math as I got an commerce degree . How much do you think to replace car . A car can last more than . You get a cheap new car like Hyundai it has 6 years warranty.
> 
> View attachment 188517
> 
> Yes I agree with you Perth don't have the population as in Sydney to make it worth while , the rate is too low . and I can guess the point are too far away . As I was once out in the outer Sydney i was shock as the pick up point was 21 minutes away . In Sydney the pick point are usually only 1-2 minutes away . Yes I agree I think consider the distances you need to travel Perth should have higher or equal rate to Sydney


My freind..You wasted all your money and time on your degree. Since you cant do maths there are nothing i can say to u. Statistic does not lie.


----------



## huxtee

Agree regarding point 2 about those on student visas.

I think its a matter of perspective. For an Australain citizen or PR holder, work that nets $17/h with no benefits seems crap.

On the other hand, for a low skilled foreigner with limited English skill who's on a visa. Uber driving pays better than working $3-$10/h in slave like conditions for an unscrupulous employer.

A National Disgrace: The Exploitation of Temporary Work Visa Holders

Company fined record $660,000 for paying refugee worker as little as $3.50 an hour

75 per cent of wage fraud court cases involve workers on visas: Fair Work

International students, backpackers suffer widespread exploitation

7-Eleven: Investigation exposes shocking exploitation of convenience store workers


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> My freind..You wasted all your money and time on your degree. Since you cant do maths there are nothing i can say to u. Statistic does not lie.


Then show me your figure so i check for your mistakes or should I say let me audit your statistics as I don't think you can do the maths .


----------



## jackychen

Icecool said:


> Then show me your figure so i check for your mistakes or should I say let me audit your statistics as I don't think you can do the maths .[/QUOTE
> Please go back to the fisrt page and read my article.


----------



## tinymoon

My point of view is a bit different:

I don't know how you guys count working hours on Uber platform.

Uber treat us as an independent contractor to avoid ...... 

I don't count online hours but I count driving hours.

So say online hours is 6 as shown in the app but driving hours is only 4 or 5 ( 12 hours driving hours minus driving hours left)

Total earnings divide by actual driving hours = actual hour rate 

Then minus wear and tear, petrol ... = what I take home

Currently, I am in the bracket of minimum wages or little under.

Not happy but it is a side job so take it or leave it.

Earn something or ear nothing. It is ok for the casual/side job but makes a living out of Uber then you must be dreaming.


----------



## Icecool

No your calculation is not accurate like you says it yourself . You only estimated on everything . Please use exact figure please . Like What car you drive and what is the size of you car engine .
If you have worked in Sydney your hour rate should be $30 -$40 per hour so if you had work 30 hour then your fare amour should be average $33 per hour so x by 30 hour you should get about 1000 -990 per week . All other factors depends on your personal circumstances like how much you earn on your first job . and what car you drive and how much is your car worth obviously the more expensive your car the more you'll depreciate . The larger the car your engine or an older car will have use more fuel car . You can also claim the gst on the car and you can contribute the money you earn from uber to a superfund to reduce the taxes. If you have car you need to pay for car rego and insurance anyway every year. Now you can claim it as tax deductions to reduce your tax


----------



## jackychen

Icecool said:


> No your calculation is not accurate like you says it yourself . You only estimated on everything . Please use exact figure please . Like What car you drive and what is the size of you car engine .
> If you have worked in Sydney your hour rate should be $30 -$40 per hour so if you had work 30 hour then your fare amour should be average $33 per hour so x by 30 hour you should get about 1000 -990 per week . All other factors depends on your personal circumstances like how much you earn on your first job . and what car you drive and how much is your car worth obviously the more expensive your car the more you'll depreciate . The larger the car your engine or an older car will have use more fuel car . You can also claim the gst on the car


LOL, I am not an accountant . i wont do it accurate, neither will u. So dont try to provoke me, it doesn't work on me. I dont waste my time do useless things.

Look my freind, from what you been posting, i can tell How stubborn you are. I wont waste my time anymore. If u think its a good business tobyou, then keep up with what you do. I wish u all the very best.


----------



## Icecool

jackychen said:


> LOL, I am not an accountant . i wont do it accurate, neither will u. So dont try to provoke me, it doesn't work on me. I dont waste my time do useless things.
> 
> Look my freind, from what you been posting, i can tell How stubborn you are. I wont waste my time anymore. If u think its a good business tobyou, then keep up with what you do. I wish u all the very best.


Sorry but I'm an accountant being doing it for the last 20 years . You can check the accuracy of the number with your accountant to see if I'm right . You never ran a business so you never know what is good business . I'm not saying uber is good business either


----------



## Immoralized

jackychen numbers reflect poor driver earning he probably only getting 15-20 dollars an hour from been online. Not much to see. Bottom 20% of drivers. Don't worry Icecool any driver worth his/her salt know this driver can't drive and won't ever earn it not for everyone he realized it and moved on. I've met uber drivers that use to do it couldn't squeeze out 120 dollars on a busy friday and saturday night.

They were uni students too not dumb just dumb at driving. Main thing is that you might be in the top ten or twenty percent of drivers earnings like most people on this forum. Were pretty much the hardcore drivers and enthusiast not to mention mean.  Location and time been the key factors of earnings. No point been online when a million ants are around and only hundred riders.

I'm going to take a word out of Transporter3.0 book and call him a mouth breather that you don't got to waste ur time on. One less ant on the road more $$ 4u.


----------



## MyRedUber

Icecool said:


> Sorry but I'm an accountant


You don't have to apologise for being an accountant.


Icecool said:


> I'm not saying uber is good business either


Uber driving is not a bad business. Very low entry and exit costs, and you can make good money, for what is a very low skilled job, if you're prepared to work unsociable hours, and you can tolerate working in service.


----------



## Icecool

MyRedUber said:


> You don't have to apologise for being an accountant.
> 
> Uber driving is not a bad business. Very low entry and exit costs, and you can make good money, for what is a very low skilled job, if you're prepared to work unsociable hours, and you can tolerate working in service.


Most people think it is easy to start or a run a business. They fail to realise the expenses and compliance cost that is involved . Things like paying wages and rent can put you into bankruptcy. Most business are a locked into 5 to 10 year rental lease . If they wish to rent an commercial property. So if the business are not making a profit after you paid your running cost like rent , wages , insurance, phone , fire inspection cost , council and water rates , depreciation of your equipment, plus the ongoing government cost, taxes . And you want out bad luck you are suck with the rent contract until it ends or you find someone to take over the lease . Some business pay rents from $50,000 to $500,000 per year . If you can't afford to paid it becuaee your business is at a loss then you have to declared bankrupt. 80% of businesses fail in the first 18 months https://fitsmallbusiness.com/small-business-failure-rates/ . If you think of uber as a business . It is not a bad business, no risk , low cost just a car , no need to pay anything except the car expense which is small compare to rent and paying wages .no hassle like legal problems or customers not paying you . You just drive !


----------



## Immoralized

90% of Uber driver fail in the first year.  Or seem like it.

The ones that do stick with it usually the one that actually did the math and know what to expect. If it not worth it for you don't do it.  Something I like to say a lot. No one to blame in this world but yourself.


----------



## Icecool

Immoralized said:


> 90% of Uber driver fail in the first year.  Or seem like it.
> 
> The ones that do stick with it usually the one that actually did the math and know what to expect. If it not worth it for you don't do it.  Something I like to say a lot. No one to blame in this world but yourself.


Uber is like a business you need to be self motivate and it's not for everybody. you get pay per job unlike a Normal job you just turn up to work you get pay weather you do anything or not . But there is a things call a boss who will keep an eye on you . Some people are not self motivated they need someone to kick their ass to work .


----------



## Immoralized

That why were here Icecool we kick them lazy uber driver a$$ 

It freedom and sometimes it too much rope. Like what he was saying he can only work a part time job. Don't have it in him to do full time work. People who slack off at work get fired. Managers are paid to make sure everyone is working effectively at all hours. Rarely you going to meet a manager that is likable or ur friend... They are not their to be ur friend they are there to make sure employee are not just taking home free pay checks.

I really got zero remorse for any drivers that can't put in the hours or walk into this line of work hoping to make millions of dollars for driving an hour a day. It not easy line of work you got the cheapest dirtiest people in your car day in and day out some even smell like crap. Water and mints for their 1km trip like come on you pieces of $h!t. I do despise 1 in 5 riders


----------



## dwightkschrute

I think uber is great personally 

I have unexpectedly found myself between jobs after my new role didnt work out / was totally different to what was described and especially so close to Christmas i wasnt able to get another job

With uber i am doing more hours than i was before - approx 60 a week - however i also do have flexibility if required and i am earning pretty good money

Im rentinf a car through the marketplace for now which is a tax writeoff and its not wear and tear on my car either. So its only really that cost + petrol which is also a tax writeoff that are my expenses. Apart from car cleaning and taxes which you have to pay in any job anyway.

So yes i am never going to get filthy rich driving for uber. But i am still earning good money and 99% of the time am really enjoying it. You get some knob customers like in any job but i think most customers are awesome. Its also allowing me the flexibilty of taking the time to find the nexr job i want rather than taking anything out of desperation as i still have an income coming in.

I also think its helped my social skills lots by connecting with so many people of so many different walks of life

Driving for uber isnt a millionaires factory but in my opinion for what it is i think it is definitely worth it and quite enjoyable work. I would even consider doing it long term if there was moee of a future in it / the company wasnt putting all their profits into replacing drivers


----------



## Immoralized

Just wait until after new years before the whole I love uber speech and tell me again in Feb.  You have come into the market at the height of the season now you will experience the down cycle.

If you are still around by Feb that is. Not to mention everybody loves uber in the first hundred days it the honeymoon phase. Everything smells like roses.


----------



## dwightkschrute

Quite possibly, but its still beaten unemployment

I dont really know why people are complaining about uber so much..if you're not liking it find employment elsewhere, otherwise accept it for what it is and make the most of it, noones being forced to drive by uber at the end of the day


----------



## Immoralized

Like I said everyone loves uber in the honey moon phase. Please do ur hundred days of driving get 500 rated trips first. Most of us don't hate driving for uber I never said I hated uber or anything.

I bash up anyone too just like you.. But the thing is ur green and I am trying to save you from a beating other member going to give you hahah like they are going to rip into you because you still glowing after joining up on the season high of uber and the whole excitement of it.

If you still dreamy eyes and I still love uber long time after you did ur hundred days and got ur 500 rated trips hey you joined the elite club of I love uber long time fan club got a few members in here that are in it.

Top of my head i'm guessing you got about 100-130 rated trips probably done 250-300 trips max. Guys that are on this forum done thousands if not tens of thousands of trips. Their honeymoon of i love uber long time is long gone.


----------



## dwightkschrute

I see your point and am not arrogant enough as a new person to come in and say uber is great etc

All im.saying is if people are hating on uber so much why keep doing it when there is zero commitment required


----------



## Immoralized

Because it fun to whine and complain. At the end of the day these drivers maintain 4.8-4.9 star ratings and do their jobs well. You can see it by some of their stats the got five thousand or ten thousand trips completed.

You know what I'll put out some of my numbers out. 50 hours I get 1500-1700 Uberx only same hours probably do two grand solid with combination with select. Then again I'm not an FNG driver. People in Sydney got way better rates then the city i'm in and can do two grand on uberx same hours but it is where i live.  I do alright for the city I live in 

You keep putting those hours in you are going to improve as a driver and know more and more of where to go at the right time which all translate into more $$


----------



## MyRedUber

dwightkschrute said:


> All im.saying is if people are hating on uber so much why keep doing it when there is zero commitment required


Forums such as these are a tiny, self-selecting sample of rideshare drivers, not representative of the wider driver community. 99.9% are out driving, not online whinging.


----------

